# Frontier model of Arapaho Family



## plumbill (May 6, 2006)

Hello Folks. Today I was washing my 08 Arapaho SE. I removed the spare wheel cover from the rear panel to wash behind it when I noticed a large area of the rear panel , just under the rear window was cut quite deeply and long with the fibreglass spare wheel cover. My vehicle is only 1year old and the damage is quite excessive for that time. However the cover can be adjusted away from the rear panel by screwing out the self locking nut behind the cover to allow the cover to sit slightly proud of the rear panel. This is being posted so as to warn other Motorhomers with the spare wheel cover on the rear panel "Frontier Models" to check that no damage is being caused and an unnecessary repair to something that can be avoided if found on time . Cheers Willie. "plumbill"


----------



## seanoo (Mar 31, 2007)

cheers willie, thanks for the heads up. will check mine out tomorrow, all the best sean


----------



## tviall (May 1, 2005)

Yes, mines the same. It's on the to do list when it goes for its first hab check.

Tony


----------

